# What kind of roo?



## Shayanna (Sep 25, 2013)

He is young but has spike white feathers off the back of his head and a few feathers on the front of his legs. Nothing like my brahmas though. Polish maybe?

Sent from my Z665C using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## Shayanna (Sep 25, 2013)

Or sultan? It looks like he is just coming into his saddle feathers and his tail is getting pretty long. No crowing yet, but he is bottom of pecking order so that's to be expected.

Sent from my Z665C using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Not a polish or sultan, or any other top hat breed. Where did you get him? Could he be a mixed breed?


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

How many toes?


Jim


----------



## Shayanna (Sep 25, 2013)

Got him from a breeder. The 3 toes in front one in back. Could be mixed breed, but he was in the pen with her special breeds. Cochins, silkies, and polishes.

Sent from my Z665C using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------

